# Popsicle's story never gets old!



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Just been reading and came across popsicles story again. This is the best feel good story ever.

freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2450395/posts


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

See Suttle, some of the best custom dogs are found in drug dealers freezers.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Customs used to have a crew that traveled the country and rescued many dogs over the years. They don't do that anymore. I'll reserve my comments on why they don't do that any longer. That article is dated 1999. I'm proud of the fact that 19 of our dogs are rescues from shelters, pounds or rescue agencies. All working and all have made significant drug seizures. One EDD (rescue lab) had a find of an actual device. Over the years many of our dogs have been rescues and were obtained for nearly nothing. If they have it, they have it; doesn't matter where they came from.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree David, it doesn't matter where the dog came from as long is the drive is there. I read this several years ago and stumbled across it today. Amazing story,


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

=D>Great story Jeff  Very heartwarming,a win/win for all. As for the dirt bag, I'm positive he'll pay...someplace, sometime :twisted:


----------



## Victoria Armstrong (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the story of Popsicle, for me it never gets old. Reminds me of one of my local pit bulldogs, Neville - who just retired from the WSP.
http://www.king5.com/news/local/Pitbull-on-Patrol-88957032.html


----------

